# Fletching glue



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Just wondering what glue you guys are using for those of you who fletch your own arrows. I just fletched a bunch of arrows and tried goat tuff, but im not impressed. I've used a couple different brands of glues...does anybody use a glue they swear by? Let me know


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I use the fletch tape.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Edit 4 Turner


----------



## kkaldor (Mar 5, 2007)

bretts, I have used quite a few different things including the fletching tape that Turner uses. Personally I think that the AAE fastset or the glue that comes with Easton vanes is very good for vanes. I have also used AAE fletching glue (the slow hardening stuff) which I don't think is as good because it takes too long to set up. Don't waste your time on the fletching tape. Its a pain in the butt and doesn't hold that wel and most of the time you'll have to put a dab of glue on the tips of the vanes anyways.

Stick with the Easton or AAE fastset!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I use feathers not vains, the tape works great for me, and yes I do put a dab of glue on the tips for for extra hold.


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

I use goat tuff on my blazers holds um on there till *I* take them off[/u]


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Depends on what types of vanes you use. For blazers use Goat tuff, it holds them on the best in my opinion. But fletching glue is getting expensive and any type of super glue from like walmart will work great.


----------



## whitetailhunter2770 (Feb 20, 2007)

I use Goat Tuff and I love the stuff!

I have tried several types of fletching glue and nothing comes close to having the holding strength of Goat Tuff.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I can't remember the name of the stuff I'm using, but it smells just like Super Glue. It works great but it's a brittle glue when hard. The good thing is, if a fletch starts to come off, it's easy to repair or replace.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

AAE fastset Works great for me. I've got 3" blazers.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah that's what I was using, and It worked fine, I was just lookin to try others, but Im gonna have to go back to what worked.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i prefer Fletchtight you can get it at walmart in a silver tube, it works fairly well


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

the best stuff I have used is goat tuff and pine ridge archery glue the same as goat tuff but cheaper


----------



## Nippers (Jun 14, 2007)

Another one for Goat Tuff. I've used them for Blazers, Quick Spins, and my inserts. Works flawlessly, unless you get it on your fingers


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

> Works flawlessly, unless you get it on your fingers


Or you manage, somehow, to get it on your chin, then start panicking and try to get it off with your teeth. STUPID (I may have been a little bit under the influence).


----------



## KernCoyote (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi all, I just joined the forum and this is my first post. What a great place! Anyway, I've just retuned to bowhunting after many years away from it and do fletch my own arrows. I like Goat Tuff and here is my tip for using it; take a paper towel, fold it in half and lay it on you table or bench. Immediately after laying a bead of the glue on the vane, tap the vane/glue on the paper towel. This works! Too much glue is just bad so the towel wicks away the excess. I didn't like the idea a first but it sure works for me. This would likely be a good practice for many types of super clue.


----------

